# What makes a voice "attractive" or "sexy"?



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Vocaroo | Voice message

I am curious what makes a voice "sexy" or "attractive" to various people. I'm assuming it's some combination of tone, timbre, cadence, pitch and melodiousness to create the euphony of an attractive voice, but I'd like YOUR input because people tend to have differing opinions. So what're your thoughts on the matter? 

(I added the vocaroo recording as food-for-thought. I am not asking people to rate my voice.)


----------



## Yardiff Bey (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm *not* certain how to describe it. Richness and depth of tone...?

Perhaps I should look at dating voice-instructors or opera singers. <_< /amused


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

I like men with moderately high tenor voices whose speech pattern is slow, restrained, patient, even, with little inflection (almost monotone). Ralph Fiennes and Edward Norton are the first to come to mind.

Just deliciously attractive.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Yardiff Bey said:


> I'm certain how to describe it. Richness and depth of tone...?
> 
> Perhaps I should look at dating voice-instructors or opera singers. <_< /amused


Bah, "richness" was one of the things I forgot but I suppose that gets placed under timbre. Not 100% sure.


----------



## alphacat (Mar 17, 2011)

I can't say I know enough about sound to comment on the different qualities.

However, I believe an exotic accent is something that's quite attractive. I have been told multiple times that people speaking a non-native language can be attractive. For example, a bunch of my Chinese friends find guys who speak Chinese with an American accent to be particularly 'cute'. Obviously, many Americans find Europeans accents, British specifically, to be sexy.

On the other hand, there are accents that are stigmatized and caricatured through our culture. For example, Asian accents, Indian (Apu from the simpsons), Japanese (mixing r and l), Chinese (often times confused with Viet accent) are mostly seen as unattractive. Boston, NY, and Southern accents are also seen as subpar to many people.

All in all, I think the media plays a heavy hand in what we deem attractive in terms of accents.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

alphacat said:


> Boston, NY, and Southern accents are also seen as subpar to many people.


Good point.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

alphacat said:


> Obviously, many Americans find Europeans accents, British specifically, to be sexy.


Yes.


----------



## Pucca (Jun 13, 2012)

If it makes me sweat, in a flustered totally-cannot-handle-my-physical-response kinda way. :laughing:
It's only happened to me with one voice...and that was a stranger's sexy, sultry, smooth, cultured tone. *shiver*
Yeah, it was a nice voice, the best voice I've heard by far. Totally. :blushed:


----------



## dingo (May 23, 2012)

All the girls I've been really attracted to have been good singers, so I think musicality in a voice is very sexy, as is passion. I tend to find contraltos more sexy than sopranos, though they have their appeal as well.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Confidence makes a voice attractive. As for the voice itself, I find baritones incredibly sexy esp. when the speech pattern is slow, thoughtful and restrained with minimal inflection.

p.s. I actually like most of these 'unpopular' accents. I love the NY and Southern accents. I find the latter rather very charming. I also really like the Japanese accent.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

I like women with clear alto or contralto voices. And when I say clear I mean that when a woman talks it doesn't sound like she is talking "out of her nose". So basically, a deep, soft, and sensual female voice gets me going every time.


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

When I get sick my voice gets this husky quality to it. I've noticed men respond very differently to me when that happens. Even recently, when I was sick, my boss (a female) flat out told me: "Oh wow, your voice sounds so sexy!". I have to admit, when I've heard a woman with a husky voice talking, it's definitely set my feathers a-flutter.  

I'm also equally as turned on by males with husky/deep voices (y'know, the kind that tend to vibrate through you when they speak?). And yeah, accents get me going too (regardless of the tone of voice). It's really difficult to pin down, I think, because for me it varies from person to person.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

I quite like a voice that falls somewhere on the alto scale. A little huskiness always comes in nice, with a slightly smouldering tone. There's a depth to it that I find oh so very appealing. In terms of accents I adore the Lothian accent, the Irish accent (from the Limerick region) and the New South Wales accents.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't know, but Alan Rickman has the sexiest voice I've ever heard...he should do erotic audiobooks, I swear...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

La Petite Sirène said:


> When I get sick my voice gets this husky quality to it. I've noticed men respond very differently to me when that happens. Even recently, when I was sick, my boss (a female) flat out told me: "Oh wow, your voice sounds so sexy!". I have to admit, when I've heard a woman with a husky voice talking, it's definitely set my feathers a-flutter.
> 
> I'm also equally as turned on by males with husky/deep voices (y'know, the kind that tend to vibrate through you when they speak?). And yeah, accents get me going too (regardless of the tone of voice). It's really difficult to pin down, I think, because for me it varies from person to person.


I have a raspy, husky voice (never been a smoker, not sure where it came from) and I also like that quality in other people's voices.


----------



## ynajem (May 12, 2012)

Vocaroo | Voice message

Prepare yourselves.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

ynajem said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Prepare yourselves.


Jesus. You sound like a chain-smoking Jewish mother-in-law (thinking Howard's mom on BBT).


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Hmmm, I'm not a fan of high pitched voices, but I would be a little turned off if she had a voice deeper than mine(mine is pretty deep.) So somewhere in the middle, but leaning towards deeper and richer. A good example that comes to mind is Alison Rosen on Adam Carolla's podcast. 

Also, accents are sexy. Like @_Boss_ said, NY accent is pretty hott. I'm not a fan of southern ones though. Any foreign accent is pretty hott.

Also, ladies, what do you think of men with whispery/gravely voices?


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@_KindOfBlue06_

I like gravely on both men and women. @Snakecharmer
My voice swings between deep and smooth-deep and gravely/husky. I don't know why, but that's how it is lol. I absolutely adore Kathleen Turner's voice. Hers is very whispery/raspy and deep.


----------



## Marisa (Apr 26, 2012)

I can't really put it to words, but a voice is sexy if it makes me want to picture them naked. I have no idea what that entails. My boyfriend has it, I just love his voice. 

I've been told I have a sexy voice, but I sound like a nerd so to each his/her own.


----------



## Resolution (Feb 8, 2010)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> you like your women to sound like Barry White? *super confused* :/


Not really. . . but oh yeahhhh <3


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

For women, a certain huskiness or throaty quality is often attractive. High pitched or alternately nasally-whiny is often a huge turn off. More often than not, it's not so much the voice but the confidence and erudition of the speaker that captivates me.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

it seems that husky voices are the more attractive. what a bummer for me! 

with men, seriously never really thought about the attractiveness of their voice.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

The person behind the voice makes it attractive.

I dont know, I've never met a complete stranger and thought "man, they have a sexy voice". Its just a voice to me until you have some value in my eyes.*shrugs*


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

As a note, for me ... I heard my boyfriend's voice before I saw his face. His voice quality (lower tenor, but with a very rich tone quality) and the humorous inflection he used were what "attracted" me to his voice. His voice is also steady and calming. There are days when I'm feeling bad, and I just want to hear his voice because his voice plus him talking to me can make me feel better.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

@koalaroo

You have a very nice voice. Its smooth. 


I'll admit, I was expecting you to sound like a robot. "My na-me is koa-la-roo. Ni-ce to me-et you"


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Chipps said:


> @_koalaroo_
> 
> You have a very nice voice. Its smooth.
> 
> ...


Oh it sounded that way when I recorded it with vocaroo at first, because the program was picking up weird mic feedback!


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

koalaroo said:


> Oh it sounded that way when I recorded it with vocaroo at first, because the program was picking up weird mic feedback!


Well then, how fitting.:laughing:


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Chipps said:


> Well then, how fitting.:laughing:


I wish I could get someone to pay me to narrate audio books. That way I could read books and make money from it.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

koalaroo said:


> I wish I could get someone to pay me to narrate audio books. That way I could read books and make money from it.


You have the voice for it. I could imagine listening to your voice on a long drive somewhere. And who are these people that narrate books? I wonder how they are chosen and how much they make. **must research this immediately**

I would rock and narrating childrens books. Though, they'd have to be okay with the occasional curse word. "The frog hopped into the cold pond and exclaimed 'oh shit! that water's freezing'". :laughing:


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

Like many here, I seem to be into foreign accents and lower-pitched, slightly husky voices.






This woman's voice is amazing.






This man's voice is amazing.


----------



## AlteredReality (Jul 22, 2012)

I love a deep voice for a man.
Prime example, I think this song sounds incredibly attractive whereas a lot of people think it's too deep. It features a soloist possessing the deepest vocal range possible - basso profondo.






I also adore the German language and German accents. Till Lindemann of Rammstein is the utmost example of what I would want a guy's voice to sound like - deep and German. Mmm.






I don't really have a preference for clear enunciation over non-clear enunciation. (Till mumbles half the time but I'm far too obsessed to care.) It just depends on what sounds fitting to the individual's voice.

I also enjoy pretty much any other accent. Australian accents are wonderful, but again the guy has to have a deep voice, or else it's slightly irritating after a while.
I don't like husky voices, high voices, or people who over-pronounce or speak sharply with certain letters (like "s"...I want to cut my ears off when people do that).


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Something along the lines of what @knittigan said, but a smooth tenor or a soft baritone will do for me. Also if the guy is more monotonous in speech that works. I don't care about the accent much.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

AlteredReality said:


> Till Lindemann of Rammstein is the utmost example of what I would want a guy's voice to sound like - deep and German. Mmm.


When I saw Rammstein live, it fulfilled my desire to see such an attractive man in person and it did not disappoint, I can assure you! It also, was the best show I have ever seen! I got covered with foam and I loved it! :laughing:


----------



## AlteredReality (Jul 22, 2012)

airotciV said:


> When I saw Rammstein live, it fulfilled my desire to see such an attractive man in person and it did not disappoint, I can assure you! It also, was the best show I have ever seen! I got covered with foam and I loved it! :laughing:


Ah, figuratively cummed on by a sexy beast such as Till, isn't it lovely? xD I saw them for the second time back in April and it was the best night of my life. I'm honestly surprised I made it out of there with my panties dry and intact.


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

I think deep voices are sexy on women.

When it comes to men the accent matters more than the depth. 

A man with a deep southern american accent will never be sexier than a man with a thick Scottish one.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

I always loved this voice when I watched "The Warriors." 






Maybe it's only because of the use of the word "Boppers" but who knows! :wink:

Now this next video almost makes me want a woman companion but only almost!


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Einstein said:


> Super accurate and correct grammar. And big words. So sexy.


supercalifragilisticexpialidocious :tongue:


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

KookyTookie said:


> supercalifragilisticexpialidocious :tongue:


When are you going to post another video???


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Einstein said:


> When are you going to post another video???



:shocked::shocked::shocked:

Maybe one day...

:tongue:


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

KookyTookie said:


> :shocked::shocked::shocked:
> 
> Maybe one day...
> 
> :tongue:


So I can hear your sexy voice again...


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

ynajem said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Prepare yourselves.














Why can't I hold all these lulz?



I'm sorry, but that was just perfect.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

AlteredReality said:


> I love a deep voice for a man.
> Prime example, I think this song sounds incredibly attractive whereas a lot of people think it's too deep. It features a soloist possessing the deepest vocal range possible - basso profondo.
> 
> 
> ...


^ Till Lindemann is amazing. 
\m/ 

Bahahaha. But no, Rammstein for the win.


----------



## ynajem (May 12, 2012)

Navi said:


> Why can't I hold all these lulz?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but that was just perfect.


Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

ynajem said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


Did you know you're now my best friend?


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

A girl with confidence is sexy as shit. Girls so rarely have confidence, and the few that do often wind up just being cocky/arrogant, so finding a woman that actually has reasonable, definable courage and confidence is hot.

The reason I mention that here is because confidence is exuded in the voice and speech patterns. I can tell almost right off the bat when a girl's confident just based off her vocal quality and how she speaks, etc.

As for what I feel are attractive and sexy? *shrug*

I'm a rather traditional male on this front; attractive tends to be your more higher/"female" voices. Not a big fan of the low-register ones.

Sexy? Duh. Besides confidence, the sultry, accentuated, seductive voice that we all know and love from the moviefilms. That, and accents. I think every man finds the feminine French accent sexy. Since I'm one of the few people who knows the differences between Asians, I think Chinese FOBs are really adorable (Koreans and Japanese can be too, but that's only if they are like Jackie Chan; know English, but have an accent. Koreans and Japanese who are still learning English are more comical than they are sexy)


----------



## Kormoran (Mar 15, 2012)

A mute function?


----------



## Pucca (Jun 13, 2012)

Cormo said:


> A mute function?


Oh wow, you sound like a keeper...I can't imagine why anyone hasn't snatched you up. :dry:


----------



## ynajem (May 12, 2012)

Navi said:


> Did you know you're now my best friend?


Aw 




Snakecharmer said:


> Jesus. You sound like a chain-smoking Jewish mother-in-law (thinking Howard's mom on BBT).


Yeah it's a hit with the ladies for sure.


----------



## Kormoran (Mar 15, 2012)

Pucca said:


> Oh wow, you sound like a keeper...I can't imagine why anyone hasn't snatched you up. :dry:


I suspect it's because I dribble, and scratch my balls all the time, but I could be wrong.

I'm just an introverted curmudgeon, that's all. And the people I'm surrounded by tend to drone on and on endlessly about something that rarely has a point or humour or inspiration. Celebrity gossip, mostly.

I guess I feel that someones words are sexier than their voices. I mean, even a sexy voice won't sound sexy is he/she is reading the label of a bottle of enema or something.

But a husky voice is quite sexy, isn't it? On a woman, that is.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Pucca said:


> Oh wow, you sound like a keeper...I can't imagine why anyone hasn't snatched you up. :dry:


oh didn't you know? @*Cormo* prefers his woman with facial hair as noted in my (for fun) why don't men grow beards thread. so I feel it's best we empathize, there are only so many mute bearded women in the world to go around. 

(*)<-- empathy tear


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

ynajem said:


> Yeah it's a hit with the ladies for sure.


 :sad: I was scared.


----------



## Pucca (Jun 13, 2012)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> oh didn't you know? @*Cormo* prefers his woman with facial hair as noted in my (for fun) why don't men grow beards thread. so I feel it's best we empathize, there are only so many mute bearded women in the world to go around.
> 
> (*)<-- empathy tear


:laughing:
Why is it that I get a visual of him trolling the Blind, Deaf, and Mute schools for a girl with a hormone problem?? ROFLOL! :tongue:


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> it seems that husky voices are the more attractive. what a bummer for me!
> 
> with men, seriously never really thought about the attractiveness of their voice.


awe *hugs* ... Your posts seem sexy to me XD ^__^ 




I'm not picky about voices either ... I like lots of voices for different reasons ^__^ ... Mostly, I just like women's voices in general  
... but, I know I really like voices of women who sing soprano ... I like "cute" sounding voices too  

... although, I really, really like the voice of anyone I am attracted too ... but actually, I do like a slightly deeper than her normal voice for sexiness I suppose ... but I think I would prefer her to still not be as deep as I am in the bedroom (I'm a baritone if that gives you any reference ... except when I'm in falsetto XD)


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

A sexy voice is measured by how many tigers such a voice could maul.

For example, the classic British accent has the strength to maul about half a tiger, whereas an Austrailian one can maul about half a dozen. A Jersey accent can maul three, but is less sexy than the British because the tiger bodies are left in an ugly state of decay after the mauling. Jersey accents are bad on tiger flesh.

The true tiger killers are the South Africans, whose voices can maul a collective fifteen tigers at normal pitch. They've been known to kill up to three dozen under specific circumstances.

So how sexy a voice is really depends on how much killing skill lies behind it.


----------



## ynajem (May 12, 2012)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> :sad: I was scared.


TOO BAD. 
I'm so sorry for scaring you .


----------



## 22575 (May 23, 2011)

However you would describe this voice:


----------



## atoafriend (Mar 15, 2011)

My ridiculous ideal preference would be some sort of Irish/Scottish accent. The intonation and lilt always get to me. Canadian accents are also strangely attractive to me.

My boyfriend (who doesn't really have an accent in terms of where I live) doesn't really have a "manly" voice; it's more of the character of his voice that makes it attractive. He has that voice which is really good for comic relief or anything comedy, so it's always very excited and spirited. It makes him sound young and very lively. His speech also seems similar to the way I speak, so the familiarity might contribute, too.

One thing I've noticed is that I reallly like the timbre and sound frequency of his voice. I like to "feel" him talk (put my arm around him, cuddle, etc.). While I can also "feel" other people talk, his vocal range is that perfect frequency of low enough to be felt but high enough to have force. It's that middle range that, for me, is really comfortable to listen to (or in my case, "feel"): it's very soothing and isn't annoying/tiring/stressful for my ears.


----------



## tiredsighs (Aug 31, 2011)

My guy's got a very deep, raspy voice (smoker), and when he gets sick, it gets even deeper, and I don't think he knows this, but *swoooooooon!*


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Should have a voice thread for this very purpose. 

The only people who've ever complimented my accent have been Americans. At home it's really rather generic although sometimes I speak in a sort of drawl that other people don't have. It's a pretty general Northern RP accent.

Voice-attractiveness isn't just about accent though, I think, dialect and lexis-choice are pretty important too. 

To answer the OP, Antipodean. awww yeahhh. Just something about that. And South African too.


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)

When I've been in love, I feel for the men- not the voices. So then --- the sound of their voice becomes my aphrodisiac (even if it's not what I would choose as the sexiest voice. It becomes the sexiest to me because I'm in love.)

But if talking just random- male voice for me ... I like raspy, a bit husky/deep (not too much,) accents are always awesome (Latin, French.) Regional U.S. accents sort of turn me off. I like men to be well-spoken- speak clearly (is a turn on) and succinctly. (Not like they have cotton balls in their mouth!)

Slower cadence. Firm. Confident.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Laguna said:


> When I've been in love, I feel for the men- not the voices. So then --- the sound of their voice becomes my aphrodisiac (even if it's not what I would choose as the sexiest voice. It becomes the sexiest to me because I'm in love.)


Love makes one's partner lovelier in one's eyes (and to one's ears).


----------



## Sollertis (Aug 2, 2012)

The only aspect of voice I really care about is pitch, if a woman's voice is too high it literally gives me a headache. A professor of mine told me once that men really are naturally inclined to "tune out" women's voices if they are too high pitched, I can't remember the reason exactly. Ironically a low sultry voice (which is apparently attractive to men) is a sign of greater amounts of testosterone.


----------



## Cold fingers (Jul 29, 2012)

I think the most important thing is with how something is being said. You could have a really great voice, but if you are tripping over your own words, it automatically detracts from however the tone of voice sounds.

But in terms of an attractive female voice, for me, yours hit the spot haha. When it's spoken softly but yet firmly.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

ynajem said:


> TOO BAD.
> I'm so sorry for scaring you .


Every time I'm down, and I have no means of support, I listen two those two clips. 

They instantly make me feel better.
Thank you.


----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)

koalaroo said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> I am curious what makes a voice "sexy" or "attractive" to various people. I'm assuming it's some combination of tone, timbre, cadence, pitch and melodiousness to create the euphony of an attractive voice, but I'd like YOUR input because people tend to have differing opinions. So what're your thoughts on the matter?
> 
> (I added the vocaroo recording as food-for-thought. I am not asking people to rate my voice.)


Character makes a voice sexy & /or attractive. I believe alot of one's personality is in one's voice. 

Sexy voices are usually, confident, husky, hinting, lower in pitch, softer slower & more dilleberate.

A voice that is too loud, high in pitch, muffled or unchanging in tones can be recieved as unattractive in most cases.

Also my I say, you possess a very attractive voice.


----------



## Kat91 (Mar 27, 2012)

All I know is, I hate my voice. It's too deep and horrible


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

I've been told by three people so far (apart from my mom, of course) that my voice is "very nice to hear". I am a female with a lower register. My pitch is naturally low. I sing alto. I can imitate singers like Norah Jones perfectly. My voice gets screechy and high and "papery" when I'm irritated, upset and hungry, and sounds awful! I have a low and somewhat resonant voice. It sounds childish over the phone or when recorded.

PS I think my dad has a very nice voice! I don't know if it's 'sexy' or whatever, but it is just such a pleasant sound. It's kind of low and firm. Maybe it has to do with his personality. There is also this therapist's show on the radio and I listen to it partly because his voice is so gentle, soothing and just lovely.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

I have a bit of a lisp. Some people notice it, others don't. Churchill had a lisp too though so its cool.


----------



## Macona (Jul 28, 2011)

Femmefatale said:


> An british accent


Cor blimmey guv'nor, aint arf as pleased ta'hear some ol' china got the glad eye for me bleedin' accent


----------



## AstralSoldier (Jun 18, 2012)

I think that this is based on the feeling someone associates with it...something that makes them gain a positive impression such as 'velvety, husky, calm,' are things that people associate with being sexy or attractive in a voice. I think it makes someone feel something that tugs at an unconscious need for tenderness, aggression, or whatever they associate with as a blatant sexually attractive trait, and gives them a sense of comfort in the presence of their honest need.

This is an impression, and one that I've seen play out hundreds of times. Since there is no hard, objective concrete evidence for something as subjective as what one finds 'sexy' or 'attractive' in a voice, (hormones and biological functions aside) I'll have to state confidently that this impression stands very close to reason why we find what we find sexy/attractive as sexy/attractive.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Macona said:


> Cor blimmey guv'nor, aint arf as pleased ta'hear some ol' china got the glad eye for me bleedin' accent


 get tha coat thaa's pull'd!


----------



## Nire Love (Sep 16, 2012)

For me, deep voices with a lot of richness and depth, are extremely attractive. I don't like "Deep" voices exactly, but if I can feel a man's voice in my stomach it makes me fall in love. Husky voices are also very attractive.


----------



## Macona (Jul 28, 2011)

I think George Takei has an amazing voice. Oh Myyy


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

Hmmm interesting. I'm not sure what female voices I find attractive.
I do know that I am frequently attracted to girls who can sing, though.
I think that is partially my Ne making connections, as I am a multi-instrumentalist, music producer, and (a tiny bit of) singer.
Anyway, I have a moderately raspy, mildly european sounding voice.. I have a huge vocal range, so I have a habit of talking all of the baritone and tenor ranges.. I probably talk most in baritone, though.. I'm not sure if that's cool, but someone once told me that I have a sexy singing voice.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

The richness and depth of the voice, definitely. I really like deeper voices in both men and women. The way they pronounce their words smoothly and with confidence is always sexy. Uniqueness is also another factor.

In other news, Ella Fitzgerald's voice is perfect. ^^


----------



## Dolorous Haze (Jun 2, 2012)

For me, it's usually what they're saying that makes it attractive. Also, once I fall for someone I automatically find their voice to be incredibly sexy.


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

I adore a "soft spoken" voice and then being man-handled immediately after ;-P

Although the roles do tend to "switch" sometimes ;-)

-the wolf GRINS-

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## mental blockstack (Dec 15, 2011)

Not having too much nasal-ness in it.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

What about a minor lisp?


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a thing for girls with deep voices. Not weird deep, but slightly deeper than average... unf.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

GYX_Kid said:


> Not having too much nasal-ness in it.


ohhh god I dislike nasal-y voices... despite mine being just a tinge nasaly. it makes me think of sickness! and cheese..


----------



## nullpunkt (Nov 6, 2012)

Of course there are general patterns and then individual quirks. I like Emma Stone's and Jamie Pressly's voices which are not typically considered an asset of theirs. What REALLY gets me is how a woman laughs though.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

thankxxyou said:


> I have a thing for girls with deep voices. Not weird deep, but slightly deeper than average... unf.


I've heard this a lot throughout this thread.

Bums me out, my voice is kinda high. But I think it sounds a little raspy sorta, like when I laugh. :/

as far as what I find attractive. I really love it when men talk softly. Like gently, slower in pace and calm. I like that. I think it's because I'm so intense and everything in my head is always racing. I like it when I talk to a guy (or even a girl for that matter) and I tend to always match pace with that person after time. 

I also love it when guys sing, a lot. and laugh. I _Luuuuuuv_ it when people laugh. it makes me feel like I'm all wrapped up in a toasty blanket like a burrito on a freezing cold winter day. When people smile and laugh authentically, it makes me feel, safe.


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

I believe I speak in a tenor, but feel more comfortable singing in a lower baritone.










As for voices I find sexy... I like a wide range of voices. I generally like soprano girls the best, I guess. But I can see the beauty in alto or mezzo soprano voices.

As long as that voice does not let out a high pitched scream that hurts my ears.


----------



## imocheann (Jun 14, 2012)

Paradox1987 said:


> the Irish accent (from the Limerick region)


This is very funny to me. The city accent, the one we're not proud of? Or the neutral one?


----------



## iowagal22 (Dec 17, 2012)

Clive Owen.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

When it's Wellsy's.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

I've had wrong numbers call me back and ask me out and I've had dates tell me that I could make a fortune being a phone sex operator. Go figure. ^_^

I also get a lot of singing "Happy Birthday" requests.


* *












:wink:


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

Idfk but @Morfinyon has like the hottest voice ever :blushed:


----------

